# замена лайки



## alex_gol (15 Апр 2010)

Здраствуйте всем. Меня зовут Алексей. Хочу заменить лайку на клапанах "Рубин 6" , но нигде не могу её купить. Может кто знает?

Украина | Саранск


----------



## ze_go (15 Апр 2010)

в Second-Hand - старенькую лайковую вещь (куртка, пиджак и т.д.) - на "Рубин" (да и не только) пойдёт... цвет, думаю, не принципиален...


----------



## SibBayan (15 Апр 2010)

Дорогаваты клапана из куртки будут Да и качество может не соответствовать. Сколько нужно? Только для одного Рубина? Правая и левая? Если немного нужно--можем выслать заказным письмом.


----------



## ze_go (15 Апр 2010)

SibBayan.ru писал:


> Дорогаваты клапана из куртки буду


чего ж дороговаты - долларов за 10 можно прикупить (на Украине)
SibBayan.ru писал:


> Да и качество может не соответствовать


А вот это смотреть нужно...


----------



## nure-ll (15 Апр 2010)

А мы старые кожаные женские перчатки приспособили к этому делу! И очень хорошо подходят))


----------



## gerborisov (17 Апр 2010)

В теме материалы для ремонта есть сообщенния по этому поводу


----------

